# theft



## gtodd (May 22, 2021)

Does anyone have a good method to secure boat contents from thieves while trailering? I pack my 14' Gregor with all my boat and camping gear under a decent cover but I worry about theft while parked and unattended.


----------



## LDUBS (May 22, 2021)

I understand your concern. I don't even have the cover on whilst towing the boat. It would be easy for some thief to walk away with my gear. And, I don't have any real good solution to offer. I just keep the boat in sight if I stop for a bite or something. I do have a locking tonneau cover on the truck bed. I suppose I could toss everything in there if I was going to leave the boat unattended, but that is kind of a pain in the neck.


----------



## eeshaw (May 23, 2021)

Can't you add some latches to lock stuff up?


----------



## gtodd (May 24, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking at motor cycle cover alarms. I would need to adapt to my cover.


----------

